

Ask HN: Fax Over Voip - relm86

I want to setup a web app for sending Fax over Voip.  What would be the best way to go about it?  I know I need to obtain a SIP trunk and an asterisk server.  Where can I get one at a good price?  What are the biggest hurdles to doing this? I really appreciate any advice you can give.
======
viraptor
The biggest hurdle is that it doesn't work. Ok - it does in general, but 1)
you need a T.38-compatible termination (to get past ~90% reliability) 2)
Whatever you do, you're unlikely to ever reach 99%. Unless you peer directly
to the SIP termination network, standard packet drops and jitter will give you
enough random connection errors to annoy at least one customer.

Other notes: 1) Please don't assume "voip == asterisk". Have a look at
FreeSwitch or Yate too. 2) If you don't feel like reading and understanding
most of RFCs 3261, 4566 and some texts about T.38 renegotiation -- start
looking for some experienced VoIP person to set you up with the basic gateway.
VoIP is unfortunately far away from the "make install && forget" types of
services - it needs a maintainer who knows the stuff inside out.

So the best way to go about it? Unless you've got some VoIP / telecom.
experience, I'd recommend finding someone who can do it for you either on the
*-biz mailing lists, or on typical freelancer portals.

